

3 Biggest Mistakes When Choosing a Cofounder - codegeek
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/97391/3-Biggest-Mistakes-When-Choosing-a-Cofounder.aspx

======
zabbyz
Love this article. Always good to remember that you never know what you don't
know and with a cofounder, you can quickly find those things out.

